

Symphonic thinking is the key to success for developers and creatives alike - sydneyb
http://refer.ly/symphonic-thinking-5-critical-creative-strategy-reads-/c/15abf17482a411e2bfbf22000a1db8fa

======
codex
Please, don't write content-farm articles and submit them yourself in the
hopes of earning referral fees from affiliate links to products. I don't
really trust any article where the author receives hidden compensation for
product placement, because the motivation for the article isn't "let me share
some cool shit I'm excited about," but rather, "how can I assemble a bunch of
products around some theme and market them with some slick copy writing?" It's
the new Tupperware party. Also, where is FTC disclosure?

